# Appaloosa Starting to Color, my Changling (Belle)



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

This is when she was 2 days away from being 1 year old (3/12/14);



20 months old;




2 years old, 3/14/15;



Yesterday, 4/18/15. Now that she's shedding out.







That is a scrap on her face, just the top layer of skin. Salve is keeping it soft. Don't know how she did it.:think:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The joys of Varnish/LP.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Varnish, not just roaning? What does varnish mean here? I know varnish with deep roan and the black markings on face, etc.
I did think roan would be more even. Belle is kinda splotchy. I wish I could show the way she seems to have a silver sheen sometimes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Roan and varnish (also called varnish roan) are two totally different things.

Roan is characterized by an even scattering of white hairs mixed with the base coat that leaves the head and legs solid-colored. Roan is present from birth, so a horse that is roan will look roan from the moment they hit the ground and will stay the same density of roan (more or less) through their entire life. In other words, they don't "roan out" as some people say. Roan is a simple dominant, meaning it only needs one copy to be present in order to express. In order to be roan, one of the parents has to be roan.

In the case of varnish roan, the body will gradually whiten until only the hard points (joints, parts of the face, mane and tail) remain solidly-colored. The degree of whitening depends on the horse, but usually they become close to completely white. Horses with varnish are born solid or with another LP pattern present, such as a blanket or spotting. As the horse ages, they become whiter and whiter, often going through interested color changes as they go. Varnish can hide and not necessarily express on a horse, then their offspring will suddenly come out varnish. It's also nearly impossible to determine if a horse will be varnish at birth, as it is a process, similar to greying out.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a good thread of Varnish Roans if you haven't checked it out yet. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/varnish-roan-share-your-pics-497121/


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

MiniMom24 said:


> This is a good thread of Varnish Roans if you haven't checked it out yet. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/varnish-roan-share-your-pics-497121/



Top of page 5. Sundancer's mine.
I did not realize that roans are born roan. That's fascinating.
Dancer was 3 before she started roaning. I'm just surprised at that Belle's starting so soon.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just like grey, varnish can and does start and effect every horse carrying it differently.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

One of the reasons I love Appys! Sometimes it's like you have a new horse every spring!:lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol: or in the different seasons!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Spring has sprung, hair is shed and colors are a changin'


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oooohhh pretty!! She looks like a dapple grey! lol

I also think she's just varnishing in an interesting way 

(Out of curiosity does mom only have one eye or just a weird pic? lol)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a gorgeous, starry dapple ;o;


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like her color this season for sure!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Oooohhh pretty!! She looks like a dapple grey! lol
> 
> I also think she's just varnishing in an interesting way
> 
> (Out of curiosity does mom only have one eye or just a weird pic? lol)


I hope this hasn't timed out! Went to see about linking a previous thread and started reading. Yogiwick, you mention varnish on page 25. 
Do you remember our saga?
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/pray-my-baby-come-home-462322/page26/


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yogiwick, to your question, yes, mom has one eye gone.
My three month following of craigslist ad for half blind 20 yr old pony. The word auction came up and I headed for Oklahoma. Turned out the mare was closer to 17; a pregnant maiden mare.
The one eye was sunk in enough the lashes were rubbing, we decided removing the eye would be best. Luvy is pretty much totally blind now, maybe a shadow or two.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> I hope this hasn't timed out! Went to see about linking a previous thread and started reading. Yogiwick, you mention varnish on page 25.
> Do you remember our saga?
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/pray-my-baby-come-home-462322/page26/


Yes I do, and I love the updated pictures on this thread, she looks great!!

So funny that I mentioned it, see I KNEW I was always right!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> Yogiwick, to your question, yes, mom has one eye gone.
> My three month following of craigslist ad for half blind 20 yr old pony. The word auction came up and I headed for Oklahoma. Turned out the mare was closer to 17; a pregnant maiden mare.
> The one eye was sunk in enough the lashes were rubbing, we decided removing the eye would be best. Luvy is pretty much totally blind now, maybe a shadow or two.


"Like" doesn't seem appropriate, but she looks great now! Glad you rescued her!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

KsKatt said:


> I hope this hasn't timed out! Went to see about linking a previous thread and started reading. Yogiwick, you mention varnish on page 25.
> Do you remember our saga?
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/pray-my-baby-come-home-462322/page26/


I absolutely remember this story! So glad to see how she's doing-she looks great!!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

DD's 3 yo gelding out of the daughter of her show mare just varnished out this spring when he shed his winter coat. Of course she's thrill since now he can be registered even though his future will be working their herd of cattle and not in the show arena.


Congratulations on having a horse who varnished! I think it's one of the more interesting coloring patterns since you never know what you will see from season to season.


----------

